
Showing the real impact of ignoring social distancing via Cell Phone Tracking - _vertigo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cq2zuE3ISYU
======
_vertigo
I posted this because I found it to be disturbing from a privacy point of
view. Apparently the data comes from "X-mode Social", googling that leads to
this website which is currently 504ing:
[https://xmode.io/](https://xmode.io/), which makes it hard to tell if this is
fake or not.

